

Ask HN: What career am I looking for? - obviousTA

Hi HN,<p>A little background: I&#x27;m a 25 year old engineer that is trying to figure out what to do with my life. I currently work in the midwest for a large engineering company as a software developer, but my interests do not align with my work whatsoever and it&#x27;s safe to say I don&#x27;t really like my job. I love the people, but the work is extremely tedious and boring. I have 15 months of full-time experience writing embedded systems code, two startups that lasted around 18 months (iOS app) and 8 months(web&#x2F;iOS app), a little freelance work and a couple of small side projects of my own. I have internship experience (not any huge tech company) and kept a part time job as a sys admin&#x2F;developer for my university. I am an extremely extroverted person.<p>With all of that: I, like most of HN, am very much so interested in startups. I have been a part of two in the past (one of which had an interview with YC but didn&#x27;t get in) and think that I would like to get involved in a new one in the coming months as a job change. However, I don&#x27;t know that I want to be in an engineering role. My interests lie less in engineering and more in interacting with other employees&#x2F;people&#x2F;customers (where I have a lot of talent) and doing product design&#x2F;management (which I don&#x27;t have very much real experience in) both of which my engineering background is obviously extremely useful. I have no idea where I fit into the road map of a small company (or really a large one for that matter). So my question to you is, what job am I looking for and how can I best pursue getting it?<p>I hope this wasn&#x27;t too vague, if you have any questions feel free to ask.<p>Thanks for the help,
Obvi
======
mc_hammer
CTO maybe?

